# Ridley Damocles & wheel size, tire width



## CharlieRN (Jul 9, 2016)

Not sure if this post should go here or with wheels and tires but . . .

I have a '12 Ridley Damocles RS and want to change the stock Reynolds Solidute wheels for something a bit better and wider. I'm concerned about clearance at the rear and wonder if anyone knows how wide I go and what tires I can use.

I'm considering the Flo 30 and would hope to use 25mm tires. The Flo is something like 24.5mm - so probably something like 6mm wider than the Solitude. I reckon a 25mm tire will add 1-2mm on top of that.

I have an e-mail into Ridely but though I'd ask on this forum as well.


----------

